# arms on parade used by cadets



## mastergunner91 (7 Jul 2007)

what arms are the cadets able to weild on parade


----------



## Cardstonkid (7 Jul 2007)

Their left and right mostly.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Jul 2007)

mastergunner91 said:
			
		

> what arms are the cadets able to weild on parade



Cadet units usually use Lee Enfield rifles (the No. 7, if I'm not mistaken) that have been converted to drill-purpose rifles (meaning that the working bits have been removed so the rifles can't be fired).

In some sea cadet units a cutlass is carried on parade.  (A cutlass is a short sword traditionally used by naval boarding parties.)

Some army cadet units may use a sword, in accordance with their regimental customs.


----------



## q_1966 (18 Jul 2007)

You could also carry the Lee-Enfield Mk.4 (.303 calibre), depending on what your cadet corps has


----------



## rees990 (26 Jul 2007)

im with 254 kings edgehill corps and were RHR black watch affiliated and we use a cannon, swords and rifles (Cannon only 2x a year)


----------



## Burrows (31 Jul 2007)

rees990 said:
			
		

> im with 254 kings edgehill corps and were RHR black watch affiliated and we use a cannon, swords and rifles (Cannon only 2x a year)


Why would the Black Watch need a cannon?

If memory serves, the Black Watch were an infantry regiment for one thing, and cannons and the like were part of the Royal Artillery.


----------



## C-Aitchison (6 Aug 2007)

Cardstonkid said:
			
		

> Their left and right mostly.


 Funny xD


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie (6 Aug 2007)

One time while in the Reserves, (Royal Newfoundland Regiment) we had a freedom of the city and went to the local cenotaph cadets were "maning" it with C-7's not sure how that came about, but they did do drill in our amouries while we were training one day with the rifles. Not sure if would have been to 'match" the 3 companies of 2 RNR or not. Anyway in that case they got to go on parade with the same rifle we used.


----------



## geo (6 Aug 2007)

Hmmm.... for the most part, cadets do not parade with weapons.
Cadet corps usually have some No 7 Lee Enfields rifles and these are often used for their colour parties.  Corps that are affiliated to Reserve / Reg units have borrowed C7s for ceremonies -  again, only for colour parties.

However, with respect to the question, cadet corps do not "drill" with weapons.


----------



## Neill McKay (6 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> However, with respect to the question, cadet corps do not "drill" with weapons.



Rifle drill is still in the sea cadet QSP.


----------



## geo (6 Aug 2007)

Okay, I'll bite

How many rifles does each sea cadet location have, in order to conduct regular rifle drill training?


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bite
> 
> How many rifles does each sea cadet location have, in order to conduct regular rifle drill training?



Couldn't tell you how it is with all 200-and-something sea cadet corps, but we have about fourteen or fifteen; my last corps had a similar number.


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2007)

Interesting, most army cadet corps I have seen had a couple of No7s but .... read something like 3
At the same time, they had these old Coey rifles with with wooden block "pistol grips" hammered into their receivers


----------



## q_1966 (10 Aug 2007)

I have used air rifles for colour party and I have to say that it sucked big time. (nevermind the fact that air rifles arent authorised for drill) and you need a mk 4 or 7, I find it sad that some corps arent able to supply or (dont have enough of them) but its all about money and the fact is there isnt enough for stuff like canoeing & abseiling never mind the rifles


----------



## 3rd Herd (10 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bite
> 
> How many rifles does each sea cadet location have, in order to conduct regular rifle drill training?


Daughter's corps has/had about 16, two nights of drill a week, nice silent (monkey) drill.  Numbers worked out to a color party escourt and then a 'guard'. The jnr sea cadets (brain fade) used white painted wooden replicas. Geo, just thinking though I cannot think of either an army or air cadet doing rifle drill these days. It seems the navy is the only ones.


----------



## medaid (10 Aug 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Daughter's corps has/had about 16, two nights of drill a week, nice silent (monkey) drill.  Numbers worked out to a color party escourt and then a 'guard'. The *jnr sea cadets *(brain fade) used white painted wooden replicas. Geo, just thinking though I cannot think of either an army or air cadet doing rifle drill these days. It seems the navy is the only ones.



They're called Navy League 3rd


----------



## 3rd Herd (11 Aug 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> They're called Navy League 3rd



Thank you. So 16 Sea Cadets under a P/O and 12 Navy League. Navy League marched on first, then the Sea Cadets regular arms drill, then silent, then march off. They did one/ maybe two drills for the tattoo in Vic.


----------



## Burrows (11 Aug 2007)

Sea Cadets corps are (according to the rules) able to draw enough rifles to outfit a guard - if memory serves correctly.


----------



## tabernac (12 Aug 2007)

Some RCSCCs parade (only Ceremonial Divisions, not weekly) with Naval Field Guns, namely 22 Undaunted, 308 Triumph and 40 Falkland.


----------



## D. Nicholson (24 Aug 2007)

And insofar as Pac Region is concerned the number 15-16 is appropraite for Army Cadet Corps, except that a lot of that number may be built up with drill purpose rifles vice functioning Lee Enfields. Rifle drill is still apart of the Army Cadet Summer Training programme, and the standads are dictated by the Sea Cadet's drill manual for both the ACL an ACLI D&C Crses.


----------



## danchapps (25 Aug 2007)

When I was in Navy League (93-95) I was a member of the Colour Party, which contained 3 flag bearers and 2 rifles if memory serves right (This was a long time ago after all). They also had a "Guard" division, which was generally the second year and up cadets, so that would have a maximum of 15 cadets with arms. Then the Coxswain and Colour Party Commander carried a cutlass every parade week. While in Air Cadets we had 3 flags and 2 riflemen in the Flag Party, and during Remembrance Day we supplied 4 cadets for the Honour Guard Party to guard the cross during the ceremony. (In fact, the Sea, Army and Air Cadet units all supplied 4 "guards" and the Sea Cadets usually supply a "Commander"). My Air Cadet Sqn. also had what was called the Sword of Honour, which was, many many years ago given for best unit in the city (until the air cadet won it 5 years in a row, then it was bestowed upon us). The Squadron Commander carried this during all major parades. As for the rifles we used on parade they were all Lee-Enfield .303's, that had spiked barrels. The 3 senior units used the L-E's, and Navy League used what seemed like home made replicas that had wooden dowels as pistol grips. Looked pretty weak actually, but why give a 10-13 year old a real rifle, they weigh too much.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Aug 2007)

D. Nicholson said:
			
		

> and the standads are dictated by the Sea Cadet's drill manual for both the ACL an ACLI D&C Crses.



Partially correct as the book tells you what you must do. How well you do it is a different kettle of fish. And again with reference to Sea Cadets just because you look like penguins you do not have to march like them.(ducking a Coxswain's sword). Good drill teams usually have a grey haired half deaf C.I. or C.V. or parent involved who has spent time on the parade square as part of their profession. Next these individuals usually have knowledge of drill moves outside the book. These can be either incorporated into the formal presentation parade, tattoos and parades or just to liven up the twice weekly team practices. As to the Lee Enfields going on memory, bolts were left behind in lock up for drill. So yes there was a ratio of "functioning" rifles to the usual four "spiked" described in this thread. And yes I said formal parades and competitions, remember the judging starts before you move on to the square. Interesting drill in practice  prior to march on indicates a higher level than the norm indicating that Corps (Army, Navy Airforce) has their stuff together.

danchapps,
nice informative post, well done as it covered some areas quite well.


----------



## danchapps (25 Aug 2007)

I try to be as accurate as possible. Those were some great years I had, with some great people. It's hard to forget stuff like that. Part of which was during closing ceremonies In Sault St. Marie when we had a mass guard that had the best cadets from each Corps. in it march THROUGH the mass guard that consisted of the best muso's from each Corps. Quite a sight indeed, I wish I could have watched it. Oh well, being #2 marker in the mass guard was cool. As for the numbers and such for the Navy League Corps. I was, I could be a bit fuzzy on it. However, as may have been mentioned before I believe final numbers depend on unit size, and rifles available. In the end it all comes down to dollars as well.


----------

